# Two hearted river with drift boat



## hardmaple73 (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone have info on floating from reed and green down to river mouth? I heard a rumor that you must portage around some big blow downs.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I have not been there in years. But portages were frequent and I believe they always are. You could call Rainbow Lodge. I don't even know if they are even still open. 906-658-3357


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Last time I floated it was about 7 yrs ago and yes we did have to portage a few times. A fire went thru that area I think in 2014 or 2015 and I heard it the rainbow lodge either burned or was damaged and closed and I'm not sure if it reopened yet so I would definitely call and check.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Big Medicine said:


> Last time I floated it was about 7 yrs ago and yes we did have to portage a few times. A fire went thru that area I think in 2014 or 2015 and I heard it the rainbow lodge either burned or was damaged and closed and I'm not sure if it reopened yet so I would definitely call and check.


Duck Lake fire was 2012, and the lodge did burn.


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Can't believe it been 6 yrs already since that fire- standing on the bridge that goes over the river at the campground we could see that the fire burned the trees right to edge of lake superior


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hell of a fire.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Used to limit out on Coho near the mouth every trip in the fall.
Friend had an easily carried wide body canoe with a rigger.
Frozen salad shrimp were unbeatable.


----------



## hardmaple73 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Use a kayak,or canoe, drifting will be tough.....probably impossible


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

As a frequent fisher of this river I will let you know what I can. As of last fall our drift boat would not make it. There were 2 massive white pines just below the reed green campground that blew down in a big windstorm last summer. They were still green last fall so I imagine they still are there. Unless the boat is easy portageable i would just bring a kayak. Also from my experience there is no reson the float the river, it is all public and every hole can be accesed easily by fooot truck or fourwheeler.


----------

